# Anybody Ever Cold Smoke Steak First?



## tallbm (May 8, 2018)

I'm debating on "cold" smoking some ribeye steaks to then grill the next day for Mother's Day.

Anyone ever just cold smoke for like 2 hours and then quickly refrigerate (I plan to bring down IT temp in freezer for speed) and then grill the next day?

I'm curious about it because I would love some good deep smoke flavor on a grilled steak.
I put cold in "" above because I live in TX so if I "cold" smoke for two hours ambient temp might be 90F outside so that's not very cold hahahaha.

If there are any extra safety precautions I should know about please let me know as this seems to be a not so common practice.  Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2018)

Before I had this SV Thingamajig, I used to Smoke my Ribeye low & slow for a couple hours.
Then I would have to try to meet it up with Mrs Bear's Ribeye (not Smoked) so they both finish together on the Grill.

You would have it easier than that because you wouldn't have to avoid smoking your wife's Ribeye.
The hard part was getting them finished together!!!

I realize now I could have done it easier by using Cold Smoke & my Fridge, but I never even thought about such a thing  until these SV things came out.

Bear


----------



## kit s (May 8, 2018)

tallbm said:


> I'm debating on "cold" smoking some ribeye steaks to then grill the next day for Mother's Day.
> 
> Anyone ever just cold smoke for like 2 hours and then quickly refrigerate (I plan to bring down IT temp in freezer for speed) and then grill the next day?
> 
> ...





tallbm said:


> I'm debating on "cold" smoking some ribeye steaks to then grill the next day for Mother's Day.
> 
> Anyone ever just cold smoke for like 2 hours and then quickly refrigerate (I plan to bring down IT temp in freezer for speed) and then grill the next day?
> 
> ...


Might try putting it in smoker the two hours before you throw it on your grill. Eat and enjoy.


----------



## pc farmer (May 8, 2018)

I cold smoke my steaks alot.  When I grill I use the vortex which sears really fast.  So cold smoke for 2 hours ygnt sear.


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 8, 2018)

Basically a reverse sear. Very common practice. I always been taught to bring steaks to room temperature before throwing them on a hot grill. Might as well put some smoke on them while you are at it! I wouldn't go more than a few hours though, not like overnight unless there was cure involved. But, it is an intact muscle, so you can push it because you will hot sear it and kill anything on the surface anyway.


----------



## tallbm (May 8, 2018)

Thanks for the replies guys.
I was thinking of cold smoking them the night before and putting the fridge to grill the next day at lunch in another location BUT I think I can make it work where I smoke them 2 hours before throwing them on the grill.  If I can't then I'll avoid smoking them all together.  If I could keep the temp while smoking around 45F I would totally smoke the day before but not going to chance it in the TX 90F heat.


----------



## motolife313 (May 11, 2018)

I think u would over smoke it. I think steaks and ground meat take on smoke super easy.


----------



## tallbm (May 12, 2018)

motolife313 said:


> I think u would over smoke it. I think steaks and ground meat take on smoke super easy.



I've never don it and the only ground meat I've really smoked is my smoked meatloaf.  If a steak really takes on smoke like the meatloaf then I have an idea what to expect.  I think I'll have to try this experiment at some other time though. I'm not going to be able to make it happen for Mother's day.


----------



## Braz (May 13, 2018)

Not exactly a cold smoke but I like to chill steaks to around 30F then put them in a 225-250F smoker and smoke to an IT of 100F. Then I sear them to the desired IT (for us it is 131F). Pre-chilling the steaks gives them a little more time on the smoke before searing.


----------



## nanuk (Jul 8, 2018)

tallbm said:


> .... If I could keep the temp while smoking around 45F I would totally smoke the day before but not going to chance it in the TX 90F heat.



pulling up an old thread for an update.

Have you tried the smoked steaks yet?

also, have you considered modding a refer into a dedicated cold smoker/meat fridge?  

I think you've got it in you for this challenge!


----------



## tallbm (Jul 8, 2018)

nanuk said:


> pulling up an old thread for an update.
> 
> Have you tried the smoked steaks yet?
> 
> ...



No I haven't tried the smoke steaks yet.  It is on my list... but man I grill a good steak and lately I just can't seem to walk past the grill with my steak in hand and get to the smoker before the steak ends up grilled :D

I'm sure I could rig up a refrigerated cold smoker.  I knew of a sushi place that did it for some of the salmon it used.  The guy claimed that the salmon was smoked at 45F.  I don't think I have the space or demand to dedicate for such smoker though it would be awesome!  
I just took on buying a garage fridge last weekend.  This fridge will be used for handling my yearly hunt's processing needs.  I process anywhere from 5-7 animals (deer & wild hogs) over a 4-6 day period.  The extra fridge space means I can keep the meat cool the entire time I'm working it by rotating between the processing table and the fridge. 
The 2nd purpose of the fridge is to begin UMAI charcuturie!!!

Maybe in the future I can rig up an old cooler, I have a few.  I would cut two holes.  
One hole would allow me to hook up an AMNPS mailbox mod to allow smoke to go in.  
The 2nd hole would be a vent where I could rig my cold smoker assist fan/device to make sure the smoke/air was flowing through the cooler rather than lingering around getting stale.  

Maybe this is a possibility but it may no become reality for a looong while if it does.  
If you decide to give it a go please let me know :)


----------



## nanuk (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm "lucky" I live where the air hurts my face

in fall/winter, I was thinking an insulated wood box, with a small heater inside to keep temps above freezing would work very well....


----------

